# Critique, Brick 9 months



## Black Kali

Brick is not show material, I know that, but I'm interested in opinions about his structure anyway. He is 27" 77lbs










slightly different angle of view and his hind legs position










he has narrow chest when standing but I don't have decent photo of that, his feet/legs are east-west. 










His back legs are straight, looking from behind. His elbows turn inside when he moves a bit faster.









link for bigger res LINK


----------



## lhczth

He is a puppy. A lot of filling out to do. The chest will widen and drop as he matures which will help the front. Right now he is all leg and also very athletic looking.


----------



## Black Kali

Thank you. I had female (Brick's cousin) who had broad chest from her earliest days and I saw Brick's brothers from this litter and sisters form previous, none of them had narrow chest so I taught he is just build like that  His parents are very heavy boned and broad, but unlike him, within standard heightwise.

I don't mind that he is narrow chested if it doesn't influence his elbows development. He is very athletic and agile, I suppose it helps that he is on the lean side


----------



## Liesje

Leggy puppy in great condition! I would love to see this dog again as he matures.


----------



## Black Kali

Thank you Liesje, I'll update for sure


----------



## Bella67

Gorgeous!!


----------



## wolfy dog

I was told by a breeder that east-west feet self-correct as the chest is widening.


----------



## Black Kali

It looks like it should if they widen. His legs/feet looks ok when he inhales or stands a bit wider, if that makes any sense  and his parents have wide chest so I hope he will at least have a bit wider chest in the future 

fater 
Kali's family by DigitalBite, on Flickr

mother









and two of them together


----------



## JettyMan

Big fan of this guy... He's looking strong, fast, capable, agile... potent. Beautiful all a rounder.. Great photos!


----------



## LaurelCreek

A beautiful puppy and parents. Nice photographs too.


----------



## Black Kali

LaurelCreek said:


> A beautiful puppy and parents. Nice photographs too.


Thank you!  he is 17 months old now, though, he is not changed very much


----------



## Black Kali

*17 months update*

17 months, still leggy and narrow chested  28" height, 88lbs. 

side (sorry about the grass in this photo)










front (again, not great photo but I handled and photographed him alone) 










and another side view










and rare photo with closed mouth 










It looks like he didn't change much from 12-13 months, same height, weight and chest girth. Here are the photos for reference


----------



## Malachi'sMama

Absolutely handsome fella!! ♡♡ And it's hard to tell w the different camera angles but I'd say his chest has definitely widened some.


----------



## Black Kali

Malachi'sMama said:


> Absolutely handsome fella!! ♡♡ And it's hard to tell w the different camera angles but I'd say his chest has definitely widened some.


Thanks  I know it's hard to tell judging by photos, but it definitely looks like gained a tiny bit of space between his front legs. Though, he still have the same width behind his elbows (chest girth). I hope he will gain more so he can correct his feet a bit more. 

Only thing that I know is changed for sure is his head


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes

I'm slightly drooling over him. 

I have a white female right now around Brick's age and She looks a lot like him being more narrow and athletic, though shes definitely not as tall! 

My ultimate goal is to get either a dark sable male or an all black in the future so seeing him is making me all excited. He's a very Handsome boy!


----------



## Black Kali

ThroughYska'sEyes said:


> I'm slightly drooling over him.
> 
> I have a white female right now around Brick's age and She looks a lot like him being more narrow and athletic, though shes definitely not as tall!
> 
> My ultimate goal is to get either a dark sable male or an all black in the future so seeing him is making me all excited. He's a very Handsome boy!


Thank you  he's a bit fuller right now (21 months old) but still leggy and narrow for my taste  and as time is passing by, I think he will stay that way.

Do you have link to your girl's thread, I would love to see her.


----------



## Deb

Handsome boy! And you are one heck of a photographer!


----------



## Black Kali

Deb said:


> Handsome boy! And you are one heck of a photographer!


Thank you :blush:


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/673786-alyska-15-month-wgsd.html

I actually just posted her 15 month update! its a bit late seeing as she's about to be 16 months but its not like she's gonna change much for a while aha.


----------



## ausdland

Have his narrow chest and duck feet affected his front legs or shoulders at all? My pup has a similar structure as your boy. She's 15 months and I doubt her chest will widen; she's pretty square up front.
He's a very good looking boy btw!


----------

